# Dampier, Diop front and center



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dampier, Diop front and center

By DWAIN PRICE
Star-Telegram Staff Writer

DALLAS -- Their names might not garner many of the glowing headlines, but the Mavericks need Erick Dampier and DeSagana Diop as much as they need Dirk Nowitzki and Josh Howard.

Just not for the same reasons.

Dampier and Diop, the Mavs' tag-team centers, are depended on for rebounds, blocks and creating havoc in the middle for opposing players. They might not score many points, but they're critical to the success of the team.

"Both of our centers are real agile, they can move in the paint, and they're playing good for us," Howard said. "They're the anchors to our defense, and once our defense gets going, you know the offense is going to come."

The Mavs lost their first three games this season with Diop as the starting center, but have posted a 39-6 record since moving Dampier into the starting lineup.

Dampier averages 7.6 points, 7.8 rebounds and 1.2 blocks in 25.8 minutes per game this season, and Diop averages 2.2 points, 4.9 rebounds and 1.4 blocks in 16.8 minutes.

Collectively, they're in the neighborhood of the type of production coach Avery Johnson expects from them.

"I know when I'm in there and I get the ball, I try to be more offensive-minded around the basket," said Dampier, who had 15 points and eight rebounds last Wednesday against Memphis. "Either on the offensive rebounds or whenever the guys throw it to me, I just try to catch it and finish.

"You have to be a threat when you're out there on the floor. You don't want to just run up and down the floor and not be able to help the team out on the offensive end of the floor."

After recently growing tired of seeing Diop struggle through yet another game, Johnson prodded him to get his game in gear. Diop responded with three blocks against Orlando on Jan. 23, eight rebounds against Chicago on Jan. 25, and six points and 12 rebounds in just 19 minutes during Saturday's 94-93 victory over Minnesota.

"Diop has played well since Avery challenged him a couple of weeks ago to get stronger in the weight room, and get in better shape," guard Jason Terry said. "Diop has been doing a great job of finishing strong when he catches it.

"Offensive rebounds have been key. We like to win the rebound game, and those guys are very critical to what we have going."

Diop says the slump was simply an effect of the Mavs' hectic schedule this season. But others have hinted that Diop might not have the same fire he exhibited last season, when he was inserted into the starting lineup midway through the year.

"It's such a long season that you're going to go through droughts," Diop said. "I did, and I just kept working and got better, and now I'm playing pretty good.

"You're trying to be consistent every game, but it's just a long season. We're winning, and that's the main thing."

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/basketball/16633595.htm


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> "Offensive rebounds have been key. We like to win the rebound game, and those guys are very critical to what we have going."


I think we are the best rebounding team in the league, maybe the stats don't back it up, but we are really getting after it.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It's such a far cry from Maverick teams of the past, to have an active defensive presence that looks for offensive production - nice.

:clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Diop posted his season high production of *6* points? LOL...

What I like is the guy finally dunking... as a #5, he should finish those easy plays, but he simply prefers those lazy layups....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Diop posted his season high production of *6* points? LOL...
> 
> What I like is the guy finally dunking... as a #5, he should finish those easy plays, but he simply prefers those lazy layups....


He doesn't want to destroy the backboard, that's why he prefers better not to dunk :clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> He doesn't want to destroy the backboard, that's why he prefers better not to dunk :clap2:


I don't think he has to pay for it.......


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Maybe he's afraid of duplicating Manute's initial dunk.



> He was first handed a basketball at age 19 and told to try to dunk it. On his initial attempt he smashed several teeth on the rim.


Cool site. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OmoosY1SkSM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OmoosY1SkSM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------

